# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  9 Dragons

## noalka

Have anyone succefull installed 9 dragons on linux. I use ubuntu right now (btw ... it`s the best ..  :Wink:  ) ... and i have cedega with cedega engine 6.0.3 and i can`t install it. the installer starts, but when it shows the path of install it says that cannot make the directory. i tried to change that path without any succes... please help here !!  :Confused:

----------


## Dark Aspect

according to the Wine Application Data base is does not work and I can't find it on the Official Cedega Database or the Unofficial Cedega Database.My conclusion is that it does not work.Might I suggest a Dual boot system if you have to play it.

----------


## noalka

i know man .. i read on transgaming ... they don`t have the support for him ... but it must be some way to play it on linux .. i don`t want any microsoft software on my computer ... i`m sick of that brand ... last night i had the last attack on my computer ... and all my friends from my messenger list were spammed, because my messenger list and all my archives were posted on IRC  :Mad:   ... so .. i don`t want dual boot .. only dual boot : ubuntu-fedora  :Smile:

----------


## Dark Aspect

> i know man .. i read on transgaming ... they don`t have the support for him ... but it must be some way to play it on linux .. i don`t want any microsoft software on my computer ... i`m sick of that brand ... last night i had the last attack on my computer ... and all my friends from my messenger list were spammed, because my messenger list and all my archives were posted on IRC   ... so .. i don`t want dual boot .. only dual boot : ubuntu-fedora


Well okay the last version tested according to the wine DB was 0.9.37.you could try the latest version to see if it works but don't expect much if a older versions did not work.Try enabling Big exe on cedega settings,I have never had this help but you can read this Thread.

Wait the game might actually work if you install it under windows and then move the data over to your Linux system since its the installer that does not work,its still pretty unlikely though.

----------


## noalka

i tried ... but don`t start .... i think because the nprotect ... i don`t know .. and i don`t want ever to view the windows gui  :Sad: 

anyway .. thanks for interest and for help ...  :Wink:

----------


## xenno

yeah the nprotect keeps linux from working. it has to do with how deep it loads in windows. you should see the cheaters going nuts trying to bypass nprotect.  :LOL:

----------

